# My experience buying and using the RIKON 10-345 bandsaw.



## sedcokid

Doc.
I have the Rikon 14" and love it. It does e everything I want as far as service I had one minor issue and Rikon stood behind it 100%. I am certain that you will love you new toy…. Enjoy!!


----------



## Sodabowski

That's one winning company. Thumbs up to Rod for taking your request seriously.

By the way if you want to do resaw, check out the "Little Ripper" over on Youtube, it has been a HUGE eye opener for me as to why I always messed up when lumbering boxwood with my bandsaw, whatever the fencing method I tried.

Every issue is related to lateral pressure, nothing less, nothing more! Any freaking fence will require a lot of adjustment to get the right drift angle, and you still have to look out for your feed rate and anyway spend time setting up. With the little ripper, no more of that! Well, check it out and I'm sure you will have exactly what you always dreamt about. Or better yet, build a similar one.

The main thing is that it has to run on the OUTSIDE of the blade and keep the log perfectly secured. After that, misa dita est.

Thanks for the review and enjoy your new toy


----------



## doncutlip

Thanks for the review, I've heard good things about Rikon.


----------



## Dusty56

Congrats on your new toy ! 
Nice review on the customer service and the saw looks pretty cool as well. 
I thought it would have more resaw capacity being an 18 inch unit though.


----------



## Bobsboxes

A new good tool is great. I also have the 14" Rikon, I use the 3/8", 4 tooth, sterling blade, from Hal Taylor. The combination is great. I moved the light to the front side, added a second dust collector port under table. I have been resawing 12" hard maple and walnut and with one pass thru planer I have a useable product. I hope to buy a second Rikon, maybe the 18" just for resaw, and use the other for finer sawing. They have a great product.My two cents, Bob


----------



## doordude

Dr ken, i have the rikon 325-14 and i also love my band saw; good wood cutting with yours


----------



## 559dustdesigns

Nice review, Dr. Ken. 
I will strongly consider a Rikon product for future a purchase.


----------



## LeeJ

That was a great idea in checking out the potential brands. Too bad more companies don't take customer service more seriously.

It is good of you to mention the great customer service you received from Highland.

Lee


----------



## riooso

I had some issues with the 10-345 Rikon that I purchased. Although it had drilling marks in the mam wheels they were not balanced. Easily taken care of with solid copper wire and epoxy but should not have to be done. There was also a problem with the motor pulley being loose causing a very strange vibration. You should go over every nut and bolt on the machine to assure that they are all tight. It now runs very smoothly but it did take some investigation to eliminate some vibrations.Very powerful machine and very much worth the price that I paid for it. 
A joy to use specially with a Highlander blade.

Take Care,
Richard


----------



## Straightbowed

yes I have the 10 345 and I like it use 1inch blades for resawing they work great I just wish it had ceramic guides when using 1/4 blades but has all kinds of power I built A heavy base out of Birch plywood 3 plys x 3/4 then put some casters on it then I drilled some holes through the plywood and put all thread rod for when I want it stationary very solid base I also built a large outfeed table which is mounted to my base I used neoprene casters so it would be easy to move around can push with 1 hand great saw for the money


----------



## worksalone

I also have the 325-14, I guess, I bought mine about 4 years ago when Rikon wasn't so well known. I had researched all of the 14" bandsaws on the market at the time & it was the only one that came with the bearing guides above & below the table. Every other brand would have required buying the aftermarket Carter bearings & replacing what was there or installing them. Except for Laguna which was out of my price range. I have had no problems with it, it has performed as I expected, I expect yours will too, Dr. Ken, Mike, Wisconsin


----------



## MagGeorge

Good saw plus good customer service equals one satisfied customer. Band saw machine reviews are available at www.bandsawreviews.com . I am sure this Rikon 10-345 is getting a good one.


----------



## PurpLev

this is a fantastic saw, great quality and the finish is indeed beautiful. working with Rikon and Rod is always a pleasant experience (they are local to me). glad you are enjoying your saw, i've had mine for some time now, and it still works smoothly like new every time I fire it up


----------

